# Magic Bucephalandra Garden



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

very well done!


----------



## forelle (Aug 7, 2014)

Wonderful arrangements! Really liking the variety of plants


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Tank layout looks really good.

BTW, can you actually tell all 60+ plants apart or are you just going by what they were sold to you as?


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

That's really sweet! Do you have any more pictures? Perhaps a little bigger?


----------



## jeffturneraz (Apr 28, 2014)

Ha just kidding.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

@devilduck, forelle - Thanks 

@AGUILAR3 - Thanks, well most of them looks simillar. But there are some that are easy to recognize like Red Stem Jade, Fake Catherinae, Like Oxima, Skeleton King ... 

@AnotherHobby - Here it is: 





































@jeffturneraz - He he  You can, i have some for sale, here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=707298


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Is great looking !


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow. Amazing. Wonder how the tank will look when you only have blue leds on.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Beautiful scape and plants, I wish I could do the same thing with anubias again (list my collection to rhizome rot).


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

shaman. said:


> @AnotherHobby - Here it is:


Wow! The blossoms are awesome! Thanks for the pics!


----------

